# Another plant



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

while traversing the mountains yesterday and gorging ourselves on the wild raspberries we found/smelled this plant. Has a very strong and pungent odor. My brother thinks it's an edible herb of some sort. The smell stuck on his hands for a while from breaking one open.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Parsley?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

What did the leaves look like and how large was the plant?

From the picture, the flowering pattern (umbels) looks a bit like Cicuta maculata. If so, I hope you didn't eat any, it's poisonous as heck.

http://www.wildutah.us/html/plants_scenery/h_hemlock_spotted_water_cicuta_maculata.html

My brother and I hiked up to "our" wild raspberry patch yesterday also. Scored nicely on the raspberries, but there wasn't a mushroom to be found.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it's cow parsnip. Look at the new seed pods.

There's too many look-a-likes; Queen Anne's Lace, Yarrow, Hemlock.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

We rode the tram up snowbasin and there were wild strawberries everywhere.(did not mean to hijack!!)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know now. I found a picture of seed heads that looked just like the OP's picture. Can't find it now.
.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

*Cow Parsnip (Heracleum lanatum) - The Wild Garden ...*


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'll have to see if he took more pictures. It sure was strong smelling.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Picture I found was cow parsnip from the UK. It has rounded seed pods. American Cow parsnip has flat seeds.

Uh, oh, prolly hemlock like Catherder said.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> We rode the tram up snowbasin and there were wild strawberries everywhere.(did not mean to hijack!!)


We went through a patch of strawberries too. But I'm not a fan. So I always bypass them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> Parsley?


Could be.

Gray's Angelica

http://www.swcoloradowildflowers.com/White Enlarged Photo Pages/angelica.htm

Got my best local wildflower book out: _Alpine Wildflowers of the Rocky Mountains_ by Duff and Moseley

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Picture I found was cow parsnip from the UK. It has rounded seed pods. American Cow parsnip has flat seeds.
> 
> Uh, oh, prolly hemlock like Catherder said.


Cicuta (water hemlock) plants are usually fairly large and somewhat bushy plants that like to grow in moist areas. Regular hemlock (conium) is another possibility, but I didn't think Conium flowers matched Stimmies picture. If it is a small plant, it probably isn't either one. Nevertheless, I wouldn't eat any. Kind of like the plant version of destroying angels.

I like wild strawberries, but the patch near our cabin only produces about once every 10 years or so.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Could be.
> 
> Gray's Angelica
> 
> ...


Yeah, that looks more likely if Stimmies plant is small.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> while traversing the mountains yesterday and gorging ourselves on the wild raspberries we found/smelled this plant. Has a very strong and pungent odor. My brother thinks it's an edible herb of some sort. The smell stuck on his hands for a while from breaking one open.


Where did you find it? What elevation? Was the pungent odor similar to a garlic or onion smell? Were the leaves large and finely dissected such as carrot leaves, or were they small and more lance shaped? And one more, how tall were the plants?


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey- I just hit the 1000 post club!!


----------

